# I'm back, well not completely



## Chef Niloc (Feb 17, 2013)

I just got home from the hospital today and although I'm kind of still out of it I wanted to make this post just to let everyone know that I'm okay and I appreciate all the kind words and concern I was shown here. I'm not surprised in the least by it, but nonetheless I wanted to make it my top priority to post this and thank you all.
Colin.


----------



## DevinT (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back bro. You had us worried.

Love and respect

Hoss


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Colin.

k.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you made it back.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 17, 2013)

Yee haw, welcome back!


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Colin, let's hope you make a full recovery soon!


----------



## RobinW (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaahh, you had us seriously worried !

Welcome back! Good luck on the rest of your recovery!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back. Hope you get better, we missed you


----------



## Twistington (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back! :beer:


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2013)

glad to have you back and out of the hospital


----------



## Lefty (Feb 17, 2013)

Some of the best news I've had in a while. Great to see you back, Colin!


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Colin!!!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Colin!!


----------



## eaglerock (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## Ucmd (Feb 17, 2013)

Great to know you are out of the hospital.


----------



## Dream Burls (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Chef. Hope each day brings improvement.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 17, 2013)

This is great news. Welcome back Chef.


----------



## The hekler (Feb 17, 2013)

It's great to hear your back Chef, hopefully the healing process only speeds up from here on out.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad you are back Chef, take it easy and make sure you get a full recovery.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 17, 2013)

What great news!

You had some people worried, Colin.

Welcome back! Hope you will take it easy until fully recovered...


----------



## pumbaa (Feb 17, 2013)

welcome back!


----------



## Miles (Feb 17, 2013)

Awesome news! Welcome back!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 17, 2013)

Good to hear you are back.


----------



## cclin (Feb 17, 2013)

welcome back! heal up soon!!


----------



## tk59 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey!!!! Wecome back!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Colin. we are all super glad your stil here!


----------



## chefwatson (Feb 17, 2013)

Really glad to have you back! Hope the rest of your recovery is speedy.


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad to see you made it through Colin! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 17, 2013)

You had this site a rockin' out of concern, glad you are back.

Jason


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 17, 2013)

Best news in a while! I hope everything will go upward from here.

Stefan


----------



## ecchef (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back, Colin. It's been too quiet without you!


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 17, 2013)

welcome back!


----------



## Salty dog (Feb 17, 2013)

Good to hear from you.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 17, 2013)

Yay!!:goodpost::bliss:


----------



## bikehunter (Feb 17, 2013)

Great news! Welcome back


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 17, 2013)

Chef, Welcome back, Glad to hear your home and on the mend! 

God Bless YA
Randy


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Chef!


----------



## Mingooch (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad to hear u are on the mend. Hopefully up to 100% soon if not already. If there is anything you need, ask us!


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 17, 2013)

Great news! Welcome back!


----------



## RRLOVER (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome Back!!.......And a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mike Davis (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome back Colin!!! Glad to hear your out. Hope life treats you well from here on out, get well buddy.


----------



## playford (Feb 17, 2013)

Glad to see your back, hope your on your feet soon.


----------



## steeley (Feb 17, 2013)

Colin is Here !
glad to have you back.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey welcome back Colin! I hope that life's treating you better these days.


----------



## chinacats (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome news!


----------



## jigert (Feb 18, 2013)

Great to see you're back, Colin! All the best!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 18, 2013)

Really glad you are home Colin - Hope your continued recuperation goes well.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome back, Colin! Glad you are out of the hospital and on the mend.


----------



## Crothcipt (Feb 18, 2013)

Glad u are making progress. Hopefully u have a quick recovery.


----------



## Keith Neal (Feb 25, 2013)

Colin, I was out of pocket for a while and just discovered your return. Welcome back. We missed your wit and wisdom.

Keith


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Glad so see you are back among the living. Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## tmanetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Chef Niloc. Glad to hear you are getting better. You dont know me but Ive been trying to track you down for a few days now. I have some questions that I am hoping you could help me with regarding your old Chef job at the patio. If you get a second I would love to chat with you about Joe and the position he is offering me. Thanks


----------

